# 20% off stena lines



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

discount code: hl20 

i got 20% off hook of holland to harwich 03/10/09

or code: v780 or v760 gets you 12.5%


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

fraz-bandit said:


> discount code: hl20
> 
> i got 20% off hook of holland to harwich 03/10/09
> 
> or code: v780 or v760 gets you 12.5%


Where do those codes come from?
Can _anyone_ use them?
Can it be that simple?


----------



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

i did a google search for stena line discount codes, found them on a money saving website.

Some people seem to have trouble using them, some dont. its worth a shot


----------

